# AniChoice Mafia [MAFIA WIN]



## Glace (Jun 29, 2011)

The rules once more:

1. Out-of-thread communication _is_ allowed for all.

2. I want this to be an exciting Mafia game, so if you have a night action and don't send it in for two nights unless you message me specifically excusing you from it, you will be modkilled. Any vanilla townies who don't participate in two day discussions will get modkilled as well.

3. There _will_ be at least one role that has an added attribute (don't know how to word that). For example, a bulletproof mason or voteless roleblocker.

4. Days and nights will last 48 hours. If these time periods conflict with anyone's schedule or don't seem right, please do say so.

5. Proving your role by quoting from PM is _not_ allowed, but paraphrasing the text is.

6. Flavour text will be relevant.

7. You may abstain three times only as a whole town/group.

---

The chilly air swept through the peaceful town of Gladoria, causing the temperature to fall quickly. Many of the town's inhabitants had already fallen deep into slumber, snores audible from the apartments and dreams visible in those beings' minds. However, an evil sensation was eminating from a dark alley, the only source of light being the subtle rays of light from the moon above. A new evil, the Mafia, was slowly rising and disturbing the once calm city. As the innocents slept peacefully, the Mafia began to prepare an ominous plan...

---

*All Role PM's have been sent out. If you did not receive one, notify me. You may now send in your night actions. You have 48 hours.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia Night Zero*

The sun rose over the town of Gladoria, marking the start of the day. Many had already gathered in the town square, and those who were not were rushing to that area. Everyone was now aware that an organization known as the Mafia had risen due to the morning newspaper running a headline on the subject. Soon all citizens were present at the square except Alice. Many began to throw out theories on where she was until a townje remarked that she had to leave the town to kill some Chains. She was no longer a resident of Gladoria. Sighing with relief, the town prepared a noose on a tree and began to discuss about the Mafia.

*No one died during the night.*

*Squirrel can no longer participate in the game. Her role has been taken by another.*

*48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ok, so what we know is;

No one died
Squirrel's role was taken.

That sounds like a thief could have taken her role.


----------



## Mai (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

So!

Nobody died. Perhaps we have an inactive mafia? Of course there's no way to tell at this point, so we might as well call it doctor blocked or something. There might be an alien among us as well.

Anyone have groundbreaking news?


----------



## Mai (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Rizadon: I think that Glace meant that Squirrel was replaced! Maybe she was an inspector or something that couldn't be left out.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Technicly, squirrel died since she's no longer playing.

The way i see it, there are three possibilities on what might have happened.

Mafia;

Alien activation
Lucky Doctor
No Mafia kill sent
Roleblocker


Squirrel's suddenly not playing;

Thief
Or she was a thief and a bus driver switched her's and another person's, but the other person never sent a night action.

Those are all the possibilities i can think of.

Edit:But she's killed up on the top. If there was a replacement, they should have been on the top, should they?


----------



## Glace (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Squirrel could no longer play. She received short notice on something, so I replaced her role with someone else. She didn't withdraw on the player list, so I just "killed" her on the  list.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

ooohh.

Any way, what now?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Most likely inactive mafia or very very lucky doctor. I set my bet on inactive mafia.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

For convenience, here's a list of everyone's characters:

Rizadon - Zoey from Mew Mew Power
RK-9 - Silver from Pokémon Adventures
Sizz-Lorr - Sanji from One Piece
Flower Doll - Karin Hanazono from Kamichama Karin
Squirrel - Alice from Pandora Hearts or Nami from One Piece - unable to play
Silver - Momiji Sohma from Fruits Basket
Legendaryseeker99 - Mitsukuni "Honey" Haninozuka from Ouran High School Host Club
Mai - Stocking from Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 
Zapi - Excalibur from Soul Eater
Phantom - Goku from Dragon Ball Z
Coroxn - L Lawliet from Death Note
Wargle - Hidan from Naruto
Seritinajii - Keiichi Maebara from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni

Please tell me if I messed up on any of the names, I don't know all of these...


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't know who most of you are! I don't watch these anime!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

So which of those characters sounds like a thief amongst those of you who know anime better than me?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Glace just said Squirrel had something at short notice, so she got replaced.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh. Well, it said "her role was taken by another" So I just imagined...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Thats what i thought too, but glace just posted squirrel was replaced, XD

Ok, first off, we need to discuss, see if we have any info.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

OK, so this is Anime based right? I think we should go with whoever picked evil characters or could be evil characters. 

I am going to go with *RK-9* based off that logic.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

sure, *RK-9*

unless he has anything to say in his defense


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't think we should just stereotype characters like that. It's happened several times before and Glace would probably know that.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

True, however, zeKiranator's done that whole all ghos/ dark types are mafia thing...=\

I'm keeping my vote for RK-9 unless he actually has evidence, or at leasts posts!


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> I don't think we should just stereotype characters like that. It's happened several times before and Glace would probably know that.


Agreed. In fact, Glace specifically stated in the sign-up thread:


Glace said:


> This does not mean that every villain or such is Mafia, of course.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't think we should lynch RK-9 just because he's an evil character. It doesn't seem fair.

Just because Croxon is L doesn't mean that they're our cop!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

No wait Im inspector! I inspected mai not mafia. Questioning Silver being inspector? Took squirrels role


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*



RK-9 said:


> Took squirrels role


That's fairly suspicious, in my opinion; I personally feel that someone closer to the bottom of the role list would take Squirrel's role, since you, theoretically, would already have gotten your role; you, however, are smack-dab in the middle, only two spots underneath Squirrel.

I won't nominate you yet (after all, this is merely hypothetical), but just some food for thought.

(semi-colons; the Flora-preferred method of separating clauses)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'll *Withdraw* my vote for now, but still.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Abstain


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

We still have another day, so I'm not gonna abstain or lynch until i have at least a little more info.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm keeping my vote.

Squirrel's role wasn't stolen. She quit the game. There's a difference. RK-9 could not have "took" Squirrel's role, it must have been assigned. 



> *Squirrel can no longer participate in the game. Her role has been taken by another.*


Bad wording. Her role was assigned to another more like, not stolen. Which on either side, if someone got a bonus role because Squirrel couldn't play it's kind of suckish cause that basically can turn that person into a Jack of All Trades, without intending to... unless they were vanilla I guess, or mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Very true, Ok, Lynching *RK-9*


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Lynch RK-9*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

And of course he claims inspector after we nominate him. *Rk-9988456 or whatever*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Meh, might as well. *RK-9*.


----------



## Mai (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, um. I'm back now! 

Anyway, *RK-9* is obviously mafia. He's probably trying to frame me or something, calling me innocent so when the alignment comes up I'll be mafia. So! Don't lynch me next, kthnxbai.

If we're right about him, we're going to be in a pretty good position!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mai said:


> Anyway, *RK-9* is obviously mafia. He's probably trying to frame me or something, calling me innocent so when the alignment comes up I'll be mafia. So! Don't lynch me next, kthnxbai.


 
Whoah! Wait a second! What was that part? Is that a confession? Wtf? Tomorrow we lynch Mai. That sounds all sorts of suspicious.


----------



## Mai (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

No. Sorry for being unclear; I was on my phone and couldn't really elaborate well.

What I meant was that because RK-9 was obviously mafia (is there even a chance he isn't?), it'd look very suspicious for anyone who he called innocent. Me or whoever else he would've called innocent in a hypothetical situation. I meant that him saying that was innocent was probably included as an attempt to frame me (as mafia) in case his claim failed, and I suspect he would only start calling his fellow mafia innocent once everyone believed him to avoid that. That's what I would do, anyway.

What I mean by _that_ is that once a mafia is outed, wouldn't the ones he called innocent be under fire? Trying to avoid that, here. I could roleclaim if you insist, though.


----------



## Glace (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

There was much discussion being held in the town square, and eventually the townies were able to hold a formal meeting focused on lynching the Mafia. Unfortunately, nearly no one had any leads. Waiting to find some clues on the subject, a couple townies decided to go for the sketchy-looking people, hoping that they would lynch the right victim. Eventually they chose Silver, who reacted suspiciously and told them his "job". Many did not believe this, and soon votes were being handed in for him to be lynched. Whole being dragged to the noose, Silver began to laugh maniacally.

He told the town, "You may have already found out about me, but there are still others of my kind in your crowd! We'll succe-" Silver was cut off by being hung.

Everyone returned to their homes, hoping that no one would be killed tonight.

*RK-9 was lynched. He was Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

The streets of Gladoria echoed with the tapping of shoe against concrete as the citizens hurried to the town square with haste. The daily newspaper had revealed the greatest fear of the city: a death among the inhabitants. In a matter of minutes, all had arrived at the square, muttering suspicions and such to each other. Eventually a full inspection of the body was announced. The body of Sanji (*Sizz-Lorr*) lay on the concrete with bruised skin, a snapped neck, and a hole in his shoe. With no other remarkable features on the corpse, a discussion began focused on who to lynch.

*Sizz-Lorr was killed. He was Innocent.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Uh-oh. So...

I wonder what to do! I don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't know anything about Sanji, so is the hole in his shoe important?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Sanji is the cook from One Piece, who is very flirty. I think. That's sorta what I remember; I don't think the shoe will have much significance unless it happens again.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't think we have much time, any ideas?


----------



## Mai (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Coroxn never posted; who was he, again? L?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yea, L is a cop in Death Note but he is also the antagonist... so.. any other plans?


----------



## Mai (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Silver didn't post, either.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Anyone got any better ideas? I'm generally against inactivelynching


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think we have to lynch?
Or am I mixing up the games?
I don't remember :\


----------



## Wargle (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think we do have to lynch...


----------



## Zapi (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Updated list of everyone's characters.


Rizadon - Zoey from Mew Mew Power
KR-9 - Silver from Pokémon Adventures - Mafia
Sizz-Lorr - Sanji from One Piece - Innocent
Flower Doll - Karin Hanazono from Kamichama Karin
Squirrel - Alice from Pandora Hearts or Nami from One Piece - unable to play
Silver - Momiji Sohma from Fruits Basket
Legendaryseeker99 - Mitsukuni "Honey" Haninozuka from Ouran High School Host Club
Mai - Stocking from Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 
Zapi - Excalibur from Soul Eater
Phantom - Goku from Dragon Ball Z
Coroxn - L Lawliet from Death Note
Wargle - Hidan from Naruto
Seritinajii - Keiichi Maebara from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni

Since Silver (who is the rival in the Johto saga I believe? Not too familiar with Pokémon Special/Adventures) was mafia, this _could_ mean that other antagonists/anti-heroes are also mafia. The only antagonist I know of on here is L, but from what I know about Death Note, whether L is actually considered _evil_ depends on your opinion.

And no, we don't have to lynch. We can only abstain three times over the course of the mafia game, however. *actually looked at the sign-up thread*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I say lynch L.

I mean I was right about RK-9


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

First off, L is not the antagonist. Light is the guy who's killing people, L is stopping him, ergo, L is the protagonist. The whole show is Blue-And-Orange morality, anyhow. Oh, and L is not a cop, he's a detective with no links to the police whatsoever. And I can tell you now his role in this game is nothing to do with his role in the show.

I was going to just lynch the most popular candidate, but since that's me...I say Lynch *Phantom*. Yeah, just cause I'm petty. And also because I believe all the main characters are Mafia. Which almost points to me, but not quite., because L is a secondary character.


----------



## Mai (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Protagonist and antagonist aren't *exactly* good guy and bad guy. The protagonist is the _main character_ of a work. Now, I won't claim to know about Death Note but just because L is a cop doesn't mean he's the protagonist. Like in Invader Zim (first example I thought of, sue me :P), Zim is the _protagonist_ because he's the _main character._

Zim is also an alien who's trying to conquer the human race. He steals the organs of several people, turns Dib into meat (and himself, indirectly) attempts to destroy Dib through time travel and makes a mutated hamster rampage around the city. Despite this, he is still the protagonist because he's the main character.

_Dib,_ however, is the antagonist even though he's just trying to turn Zim in to the authorities and save Earth. Because he opposes the protagonist, Zim.

While I suppose this is more an argument of semantics than anything (still know nothing about Death Note), I'm going to cast out another vote for *Coroxn.* Glace never said the _antagonists_ weren't mafia, just villains. Give us a reason to vote otherwise, and I'll change it.

[Also, if you wanted to vote Phantom you should've bolded it.]


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't know much about Death Note either, but I do know that Light is the protagonist because he's the main character, even though he goes insane with power. L is the antagonist even though he's generally thought of as the 'good guy'.

I _really_ hate lynching someone just because they're an antagonist, though. I'm going to wait to here Coroxn's reasoning.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think lynching someone who's character is a villain because they might be Mafia is stupid.
I'm not going to participate in lynching KR-9 unless we can get something to be suspicious of other than a villainous character.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

(Thanks Mai).
Okay than, L is the antagonist in Death Note. 
Still, does that mean he's Mafia?
I'm telling you now, it doesn't.

Silver was a main character in the Manga adaption, correct? He's a protagonist. So I'm in the clear, if we're going to play like that. I don't know much about the other Anime, but I know Goku is a main character, so I say we lynch Phantom (do I have to bold it if I'm just reiterating my point?) just to see if that theory is correct. If I'm right and he is mafia, then we just target protagonists. I don't really see the logical reasoning behind lynching me. I mean, L spent a movie bringing down  a mafia. Not much use here, of course, but I'm just asking, why me?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Why lynch me? I said to lynch RK-9! I vote Coroxn. It makes no sense to vote me. I think I've proven myself...

Here's my reason for voting you.

Not because you're L. Because you're acting suspicious. Why vote me when I just started the bandwagon to lynch a mafia and was right? Because you're mafia and think I am a danger to the mafia. I say we lynch you. 

I'm actually an inspector. Which I think is weird for Goku but whatever. I inspected RK-9 and got back mafia. That whole evil character thing was a ruse, but now that I'm out I would like heals from any doctor please. I say lynch Coroxn and inspect me if you really feel like it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well fine, let's lynch *KR-9*.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm dead?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well fine, let's lynch *KR-9*.


Uh he's already dead... Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*



Phantom said:


> Uh he's already dead... Mafia.


XP Yeah, I just reallized that I haven't been paying attention at all to this game.
*activates focus*


----------



## Mai (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

... I don't get how Goku is an inspector at all, but. Who'd you investigate tonight?


----------



## Flora (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Now, Coroxn, if every protagonist was a Mafia member, _I'd_ be a Mafia member. And I'm not a Mafia member. Hell, I can _prove _that (In case you wanna inspect me to do so, Phantom, don't bother; I have my methods).

Yes, Silver's a protagonist. However, he's a protagonist with a _hell_ of a good reason to be a Mafia member. Keep in mind that Silver was a thief, stealing the Totodile at Elm's lab (not spoilered because come on, it's obvious). Keep in mind that 



Spoiler: Pokemon Adventures



he was kidnapped and raised by the head of Neo Team Rocket, and most of those who had been kidnapped as well (with the exception of Green) were eventually _brainwashed_ to do his bidding.


 Keep in mind that 



Spoiler: Pokemon Adventures, HG/SS and the obvious



Silver is Giovanni's kid.


 In an alternate universe, or if he weren't GSC's rival, Silver probably _would've_ become an antagonist in the manga. 

Thus, Silver has a billion reasons to be Mafia.

Name one reason why Goku would be Mafia.

...if you're having trouble, you might want to rework your theory.

Voting *Coroxn* for obvious reasons.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

^ Didn't I say I pulled that theory out my ass? Just saying. 

I got an innocent yesterday. And I'm not saying yet to be safe, cause no one else has roleclaimed.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

So Silver's more of an anti-hero then. Makes sense.

I still think that L is an odd character to give a mafia role. But *Coroxn*'s acting kinda suspicious, so I'm going to have to vote for him.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I got a Bus driver. Honestly. Will someone inspect me before you hang me?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm saying, not _every_ villain is mafia. I am one the biggest villains in my Anime.

*Coroxn* however is being very suspicious.


----------



## Glace (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

At first, the discussion was quite calm, with only a few people stepping up to voice a bit of thei opinions. Despite the lack of chatter, tension weighted down the breezy air sweeping through the city. Eventually, a suspect was accused of being Mafia for his shady appearance and history. This was L, and despite of his opposing argument, dusk arrived and signaled the time of the lynch. The majority was for L to be killed, and he was dragged to the noose. When hung, his body reveals nothing belonging to the Mafia. A disappointed town returns to their homes for the night.

*Coroxn was lynched. He was Innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

With the town growing more eager and anxious every night, it was no surprise that a majority of Gladoria's population was already gathered in the town square as the first glimpse of sunlight shimmered on the horizon. Much to their dismay, there lay a motionless body next to the fountain. It seemed to be the body of Hidan (*Wargle*), and after an inspection of the body was performed, it was announced that the corpse resembled the body of the last Mafia victim. He had bruised skin, a broken neck, and a small hole in his shoe. Afterwards, a discussion was formed, with the topic being the victim of lynch.

*Wargle was killed. She was Innocent.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Uh...have a character list.

Rizadon - Zoey from Mew Mew Power
KR-9 - Silver from Pokémon Adventures - Mafia
Sizz-Lorr - Sanji from One Piece - Innocent
Flower Doll - Karin Hanazono from Kamichama Karin
Squirrel - Alice from Pandora Hearts or Nami from One Piece - unable to play
Silver - Momiji Sohma from Fruits Basket
Legendaryseeker99 - Mitsukuni "Honey" Haninozuka from Ouran High School Host Club
Mai - Stocking from Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 
Zapi - Excalibur from Soul Eater
Phantom - Goku from Dragon Ball Z
Coroxn - L Lawliet from Death Note - Innocent
Wargle - Hidan from Naruto - Innocent
Seritinajii - Keiichi Maebara from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni

Didn't Wargle say Hidan was one of the major villains? And she turned out innocent...that's something, I guess.

Um, the hole in the shoe thing. The only three not-dead characters I know here are Honey, Momiji, and of course Excalibur, and none of them have anything to do with holes in shoes. /unhelpful


----------



## Mai (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

I don't get the whole hole in shoe thing, either. Maybe it doesn't mean anything except to indicate a sort of kill?


----------



## Silver (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

I have forgotten to post ._.

Anyways I have no idea what to go with :/ Maybe google some of the characters we don't know? Not helping really. And all Momiji does is TURN INTO A BUNNY :DD! 

Yeah I am of no use here


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

So you're a vanilla townie?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 2]*

Or maybe a Commuter?


----------



## Silver (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

Not vanilla, I have a role that could be of some use but haven't really managed to use it well ^^;;


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

Ok, who do we lynch? We've gotten lucky once, by complete and utter chance. I didn't inspect anyone last night.

Inactive lynch?


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

Um, you... didn't inspect anyone? By that, do you mean you got roleblocked?

:?

Well, if we're lynching inactive *Rizadon* hasn't posted since the second page.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

WAIT! FUCK!

Wrong GAME!

(I'm playing like five mafia games right now, I get credit right?)

I did inspect someone, Rizadon, innocent.


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

... Well then.

*Seritinajii* hasn't posted since then either, if I remember correctly. However, I feel a bit iffy to lynch someone that experienced...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

Me too... Seri? You willing to come in and defend yourself?


----------



## Glace (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 3]*

The town seemed to be sleepy throughout the discussion, as very little discussion was carried out. Eventually one individual voted for a victim of lynch. Keiichi Maebara (*Seritinajii*) was then hurriedly dragged to the noose, his screams and pleas echoing throughout the dim streets of Gladoria. His voice then suddenly ceased toemit from his mouth, as he had been hanged. A quick inspection showed that the boy was completely innocent. As the sun set below the horizon, the citizens locked their doors and fell asleep, wondering if they would open their eyes once more.

*Seritinajii has been lynched. He was Innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

As the morning sun rose over Gladoria, the town awoke to another horrifying sight. The body of Goku (*Phantom*) lay in the fountain, quite obviously dead. After a quick inspection, his body was shown to have bruises and a broken neck. After announcing this to the others, a discussion was formed with the topic of victim of lynch.

*Phantom is dead. She was Innocent.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

... It looks like our inspector is dead. :[

So. Lynching?

EDIT: I RUINED MY 1,612 I DID NOT MEAN TO DO THIS!

D:

Someone quote my post so I can delete it?


----------



## Silver (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Should we inactive lynch since we don't have much to go on? And no one is posting


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Sure, I guess. *Flower Doll?*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

I looked up the characters I didn't know, and...well, none of them seem very mafia-ish. I'm going to go with *Flower Doll* though since Karin apparently has some kind of godly power or something (still not very mafia-ish though).


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Sure?
*Flower Doll*


----------



## Glace (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Silent hours filled the day in the "discussion" taking place in the town square. Eventually the remaining citizens came to a vote and decided to lynch Karin (*Flower Doll*) who had not spoke much. She was then hurriedly dragged to the noose, where her protests fell silent. After a quick inspection, she was announced to be perfectly innocent. Disappointed, the remaining townies returned to their homes.

*Flower Doll was lynched. She was Innocent.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

The night seemed to fly by extremely quickly, and the townspeople met at the town center as usual. Much to their relief, no body lay in or out of the fountain. Satisfied with the lack of tragedy, a discussion began quite quickly. The subject was the victim of lynch.

*No one was killed.

24 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

No deaths! Great!

(Of course a mafia death would be even better, but.)

Lucky doctor? Alien, maybe?

... I'm not sure who to lynch, actually. And with our inspector gone, abstaining to wait for more information won't really help much. If we're lynching, though, *Alice Liddell (sorry Silver)* has the least amount of posts here.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hm...
I think I'll go along with *Silver*, but I'd rather lynch Rizadon, as she hasn't been on in weeks and has pretty much no chance of participating.


----------



## Silver (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

But wait don't lynch me ;; I'm the voteless roleblocker and last night I blocked LS99 (cuz I forgot and chose at random) and there was no death, so I think that's pretty suspicious don't you?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Wait... If you are voteless then only Zapi can vote that hasn't voted.


----------



## Silver (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Aren't you gonna change your vote ;; And aren't you going to say something in your defense since I just called you out as mafia o.o


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 4]*

Not really


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Holy crap, I'm still alive?!?!? Sorry i was gone for the month, I literally could not get on the internet. I'm back now.

So...what's been happening in the game?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Nothing much, Riza. The innocents haven't had many leads and we've kinda been killing ourselves off. xD;; anyway I'm going with *LS99* because of what Alice said and how he's not defending himself.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'll vote *LS99* since first off, Silver probably blocked the Mafia, and LS pointed his finger at me just for not being on (cause I COULDNT).

Wait, how many Mafia were gotten so far?


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

... I don't even know. :( Honestly I don't really trust Silver; voteless roleblocker seems like an excuse for being inactive and such. However, LS99 has been acting suspicious... bluh. Um, I think I'll keep my vote; maybe LS99 is alien or something? 

This is confusing.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

If LS99 is alien, then it's most likely Silver, since I trust Mai and Zapi a little more.

However, I dont know if the Alien is still even alive! I'm keeping my vote.


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

We could also abstain, but that would just be asking for the mafia to come kill us... :(


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

True, So, let's look over these facts;

No kill last night, which means, either (A) The mafia didnt even send an action, (B) Alien activation, (C) Silver actually is a voteless roleblocker.

However, has her votes counted during any lynchings? If yes, then we got Mafia.


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

How would we know? Glace doesn't display the number of votes, just the final verdict.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Ok, I'm keeping my vote for *LS99* since 

1) The 4th page shows Phantom was inspector, and he inspected me innocent. As soon as he admited inspector, he was killed the following night. LS wants to lynch me, but he knows fully well the Phantom's inspection for me was innocent. I'm fully sure LS is the mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Did you miss the part where I wanted to lynch you because it was unlikely you were going to participate in the game?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

You still know fully well i was inspected innocent, and if i didnt participate, i would have been modkilled, so why waste a lynch? 

I...am keeping my vote. I'm believing silver is more innocent then LS since silver said she was voteless, and i havent seen any votes from her, so the pieces fit.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

...Why weren't you modkilled, anyway?
I don't think you were here for about three days.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

...Now that I think of it, the only reason for Riza not being modkilled (that I can think of) would be if she's a mafia goon who doesn't have a night action (unless Glace just forgot to modkill her).


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

*I decided to not modkill anyone this game. It made me sad.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

That's good then.


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

The discussion was heated and filled with arguments, but in the end the votes were tied. Momiji knew no one would take his vote seriously, anyways. Not wanting to lose another Innocent, no one was lynched. Shortly after the decision, everyone returned to their homes.

*No one was lynched.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 5]*

The town awoke to another dead body. The corpse of Zoey (*Rizadon*) lay next to the fountain. An inspection shows that she is bruised and has a broken neck like all other victims. Everyone appreciated Zoey deeply due to her optimistic attitude, and the remaining townspeople decided to bury her properly. By the time they finished, it was already dusk. Disappointed with the circumstances, everyone returned to their homes.

*Rizadon is dead. She was Innocent and the Beloved Princess.

Day 6 was skipped.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [NIGHT 6]*

The townspeople awake to see the dead body of Excalibur (*Zapi*) floating in the fountain. His inspection reveals a snapped neck and bruises like all other victims. A discussion quickly begins, the topic being victim of lynch.

*Zapi was killed. She was Innocent

24 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 7]*

Sorry, *Silver (Alice Liddell)!*


----------



## Silver (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 7]*

Well if I'm going to die I might as well die a cute bunny :C *hugs random person and is now bunny* Bunny :3

and to prove something I'll just vote for *Mai* then maybe if someone else does it'll just be tied one-to-one


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 7]*

Bye *Silver*!
Being the Don is fun :D


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 7]*

Stocking (*Mai*) and Honey (*Legendaryseeker99*) grin at each other. Grabbing Momiji (*Alice Liddell*) by his limbs, they drag him to the noose. Shortly after, his screams are no longer heard. The remaining two citizens walk along the road leading to the next town. Gladoria will be forgotten.

*Alice Liddell was lynched. She was Innocent.

The Mafia win! I will post the roles and actions soon enough.

My apologies go out to those whose actions were affected due to my own errors. I am deeply sorry, especially to RK-9, who went through two rolechanges.

Thanks to everyone who participated! ^^*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

And so, we finally found Honey's dark side >:]


----------



## Silver (Jul 26, 2011)

;;

Why did you guys save Momiji to kill off last he's a bunny ;;


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Huh?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone must've woken Honey up from his nap right before this game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia [DAY 5]*

Yup.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

I hated my role. I was aligned innocent, but the beloved princess makes the next day phase skipped if i die. (Zapi, you should have voted LS, -_-")

I really thought mai was innocent. Bravo.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 26, 2011)

^I...did vote LS.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

O.o, so there was 2 on 2 tie?....dammit. Oh, and i had no night action.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Zapi did vote me :?

EDIT: Double Ninja'd


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are the roles. The one missing in KR-9's. And yes, I know I forgot the most important roles. That's what happens when you overthink.

Momiji (Alice Liddell)

You are a *Voteless Roleblocker*.

You are known for being more in touch with your childish side, and this is known widely. Of course, there are always pros and cons about this. No one takes your opinion seriously, so, even if you bring up a valid point, your vote is still overlooked. However, your kawaii-ness can be used for the better, too! If you interrupt someone while singing a cute song and transforming, they'll either be so annoyed or mesmerized by your act that they will forget to perform their night action.

Honey (Legendaryseeker99)

You are the *Mafia Don*.

Though many know you for your cuddly personality, everyone has a bad side. You know that your martial arts are able to make you a huge threat. Lately, the town has been chatting during the night and interrupting your sleep. Not only that, but they crushed your bunny in the streets as well! Unforgivable. You and your goons are now hunting out the townies, giving each what they deserve one by one.

Goku (Phantom)

You are the *Jack-of-All-Trades*

You are widely known and are capable of performing many things. Your abilities do not limit you from only having one type of night action. No. You are over 9000. Your night actions that are to be performed one time only are _Inspecting, Healing, and Killing_.

Hidan (Wargle)

You are the *Vengeful Townie*.

Though you are generally known for wanting world domination with your little clan, the thought of a little group known as the Mafia is too pathetic for you. Still, you don't mind killing people. If you are lynched, you have one last chance to kill whoever you want by messaging the Moderator.

Zoey (Rizadon)

You are the *Beloved Princess*.

You are likeable, admired, and have many friends in your town. Though you are not necessarily a princess, many think of you as a metaphorical one. Sweet, yes? If you die in any way, shape, or form, the next day phase is skipped, as everyone will be attending your funeral.

Sanji (Sizz-Lorr)

You are the *Bodyguard*.

You are known for being quite a talented fighter, and with the rise of the Mafia, you know it is your duty to protect the other Townies. Unfortunately, they are tough and tricky, so your protection has a 50/50 chance of either failing or protecting your target and finding out who the attacker was.

L (Coroxn)

You are the *Bus Driver*.

Though you hate your job, you don't have any form of opinion on people around you. But from being a detective and very clandestine, you are able to swap people's places during the night. Much to your own embarassment, you learned this from Wife Swap.

Stocking (Mai)

You are the *Mafia Redirector*.

You are known as being sexy and such, and with this seductive personality, you are able to twist people's decisions to create fun results. Many fall under your cosmic spells of infatuation.

Karin (Flower Doll)

You are the *Friendly Neighbor*.

You are known as a nice girl, being carefree while performing actions throughout the day. Because of this, you are capable of choosing someone to tell them that you are Pro-Town. The Moderator will explain this to them, not you.

Alice (Squirrel)

You are the *Mafia Poisoner*.

That time when the juice was spiked was just hilarious. Seeing other people drunk is pretty funny, but you purposely give them alcohol poisoning instead, slowly killing them over time. You knew it was your chance when the Don asked you to join the Mafia.

Keiichi (Seritinajii)

You are the *Vigilante*.

You are generally a nice guy, caring for your friends deeply and doing your best to help them. Other Townies respect you, but when something threatens them, you and your trusty bat will swoop in and eliminate the problem. Just don't let the Hinamizawa Syndrome get to you.

Excalibur (Zapi)

You are the *Commuter*.

You must be treated as royalty. Everyday is your birthday, and with the recent Mafia rising, your happy days seem to be coming to a close. Because of this, you may flee once on any night to avoid all night actions. However, you know if you leave too often, your wonderful image will soon fade.

---

And the actions.

Night 0

- Silver roleblocks Wargle.
- Coroxn switches Legendaryseeker99's and RK-9's places.

Day 1

- RK-9 is lynched.

Night 1

- Legendaryseeker99 kills Sizz-Lorr.
- Mai redirects Rizadon's action to Seritinajii.
- Sizz-Lorr guards Mai.
- Coroxn switches Rizadon's and Mai's places.

Day 2

- Coroxn is lynched.

Night 2

- Silver roleblocks Wargle
- Legendaryseeker99 kills Wargle.
- Mai redirects Phantom's action to Flower Doll, but I mess up.
- Phantom inspects Rizadon.
- Flower Doll tells Phantom she is Innocent.

Day 3

- Seritinajii is lynched.

Night 3

- Legendaryseeker99 kills Phantom.
- Mai redirects Phantom's action to Rizadon.

Day 4

- Flower Doll is lynched.

Night 4

- Legendaryseeker99 kills Alice Liddell.
- Mai redirects Zapi's action to Rizadon.
- Alice Liddell roleblocks Legendaryseeker99.

Day 5

- No one is lynched.

Night 5

- Zapi flees.
- Alice Liddell roleblocks Legendaryseeker99.
-Legendaryseeker99 kills Rizadon.
- Mai redirects Alice Liddell's action to Zapi.

Day 6

- Skipped.

Night 6

- Mai redirects Alice Liddell's action to Zapi.
- Legendaryseeker99 kills Zapi.

Day 7

- Alice Liddell is lynched.
- The Mafia win.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 26, 2011)

Wish I would've fled the last night instead. :c


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

Rizadon said:


> I hated my role. I was aligned innocent, but the beloved princess makes the next day phase skipped if i die. (Zapi, you should have voted LS, -_-")
> 
> I really thought mai was innocent. Bravo.


... You did? :D I freaked out when Phantom called me out for being suspicious on the first day (I really was on my phone, actually) and was afraid of being inspected the entire time. It worked out, though!

Good game, everyone.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 26, 2011)

Win! :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

What?


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

He was with us too, remember? Got lynched day one, but he still wins with us. :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 27, 2011)

wait... why did you guys kill me?

It's not like I actually _did_ anything in this mafia game.


----------

